# ШОП 3ст, кифоз



## Larisca (30 Ноя 2016)

Доброго времени всем! 

Как-То Внезапно Обратила Внимание, что Тугоподвижность, ограничение Движения В Области Шеи. Полный Дискомфорт! Пошла К Неврологу, снимки-Шоп 3Ст, протрузии С5-7, кифоз Шоп. Назначен Воротник Шанса Дробно, афлутоп 1. 0В/м № 20, Комбилипен 2, 0 В/м № 20. После Лечения Было Незначительное Улучшение. 
Вскоре Опять Разболелось, да С Головной Болью. Работаю В Пол-Ке, занялась Самолечением. Диклофенак, потом Ксефокам, мидокалм... Кратковременно Улучшение. 
Что Делать? Чем Лечить? Образ Жизни? 
Спасибо За Понимание!


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (30 Ноя 2016)

Подробно опишите имеющиеся в настоящее время жалобы (что такое "полный дискомфорт" лично мне совершенно непонятно). 
Покажите Имеющиеся Рентгенологические И (Или) Мрт Снимки.


----------



## Larisca (30 Ноя 2016)

Затруднены повороты головы враво-влево. При повороте вправо ощущается боль. 

Р-Графия:кифоз Шоп. Резкое Снижение Высоты Дисков С5-7, костные Экзостозы Окружности, обызвествление Передней И Задней Продольной Связки. 
Закл: Остеоходроз Шоп 3Ст. Протрузии М/позвонковых Дисков В Сегм С5-7. При Фри Без Смещений. 

(Снимки Позже Постараюсь Отправить)


----------



## La murr (30 Ноя 2016)

*Larisca, *Лариса, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь - http://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - http://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## Larisca (30 Ноя 2016)

Домой приду  и отправлю. Спасибо!


----------



## Larisca (30 Ноя 2016)

К сожалению, не могу сфотографировать снимок. 
Можно проконсультировать без него?


----------



## La murr (30 Ноя 2016)

Larisca написал(а):


> К сожалению, не могу сфотографировать снимок...


В чём затруднение, Лариса?


----------



## Larisca (30 Ноя 2016)

Темно, хоть включен яркий свет. Как правильно сфотать?


----------



## La murr (30 Ноя 2016)

Larisca написал(а):


> Темно, хоть включен яркий свет. Как правильно сфотать?


1. Сфотографируйте снимки, приложив к монитору, открыв Microsoft Word в режиме Веб-документ (белая страница). 
2. Сфотографируйте изображения фотоаппаратом, отключив вспышку (картинка не должна получиться засвеченной). 
3. Загрузите полученные фотографии в свою тему или Альбом, нажав на кнопку «Загрузить файл», расположенную под формой ввода сообщения.


----------



## Larisca (30 Ноя 2016)

Я не знаю как убрать вспышку в телефоне. Вот так казус


----------



## La murr (30 Ноя 2016)

Larisca написал(а):


> Я не знаю как убрать вспышку в телефоне. Вот так казус


: (


----------



## горошек (30 Ноя 2016)

La murr написал(а):


> : (


Попросите кого-нибудь из молодёжи. Они быстро разберутся.


----------



## Larisca (1 Дек 2016)

Очень хочется услышать мнение врачей хотя бы по описанию Р-гр, да

Дома есть "Никон" -постараюсь, но не факт, что получится.


----------



## Larisca (2 Дек 2016)

Мои снимки

 

Простите, что неровно, так уж получилось.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (2 Дек 2016)

Снимки соответствуют представленному раннее описанию.
Лечение должно включать НПВС (препараты Нимесулида, Мелоксикама, Коксибы) и миорелаксанты (Мидокалм) для приёма внутрь, ЛФК. 
При отсутствии возможности пройти лечение у мануального терапевта - массаж.


----------



## Larisca (2 Дек 2016)

Спасибо  большое за ответ!
Скажите,в течение какого времени принимать лек.препараты? Согласно инструкции?
Мидокалм 150мг х 2р в день принимаю второй месяц.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (3 Дек 2016)

Larisca написал(а):


> Спасибо  большое за ответ!
> Скажите,в течение какого времени принимать лек.препараты? Согласно инструкции?
> Мидокалм 150мг х 2р в день принимаю второй месяц.


Это очень много времени. Ищите своего врача.


----------



## Larisca (5 Дек 2016)

Где искать? Здесь на форуме или в реале?


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (5 Дек 2016)

Larisca написал(а):


> Где искать? Здесь на форуме или в реале?


Там, где Вы живёте.


----------



## Larisca (5 Дек 2016)

Поняла. Работаю в пол-ке,у нас три врача-невролога,три ревматолога. Назначают всем одно и то же.
Платных искать?  Какой специальности?


----------



## Larisca (27 Дек 2016)

Всем привет! С наступающим НГ

Мои проблемы с шеей немного отступили. ЛФК ежедневно, свечи диклофенак через день-два,начала курс афлутопа. Очень уж расхвалил наш невролог этот препарат.


----------

